# need help please...



## markspear7633 (Jan 26, 2014)

Why do they go by the 4th digit the vin# to change motor's?


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

It maybe the reason if it is a nissan motor or Infiniti motor. Infiniti uses better internals, like timing chain,guides etc..


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

no they don't, exactly the same parts


----------

